# Popcorn for Catering



## catermontana (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi All,

I've just gotten a request to do popcorn for a 200 person event, among other apps...Waiting on more info from the client on what they really want, but I'm just curious how people pull off popcorn...just rent a popcorn machine (this event definitely has a whimsical vibe), or serve in little cones, big bowls of different flavors? And also techniques for keeping it crunchy with toppings? I eat a whole lot of popcorn at home, but have never even thought about serving it...


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Pittsburgh (Feb 7, 2019)

He's right. You may just buy a few bags of popcorn. It will be cold though.


----------



## cookingincali (May 23, 2019)

You can do it as a station, with different flavors and guests can help themselves. You’ll need event-appropriate cups or bags.
Or, if a popcorn maker fits the theme better, you can rent one and have hot fresh popcorn.


----------

